# كتب السباكة وتكنولوجيا المساحيق



## enmfg (17 يونيو 2009)

_*Powder Metallurgy



Casting Technology*_​


----------



## صقــــــــــر (18 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي الحبيب 

كتب جدا روعة لكن اواجه مشكلة بالتحميل الوصلة تؤدي بي الى الموقع الرئيسي 

هل يحتاج الى اشتراك ما؟

تحياتي


----------



## enmfg (18 يونيو 2009)

الموقع شغال كويس اضغط على الكتاب المراد تحميله هتلاقى صفحة جديدة منفردة هتظهر ليك وفيها كل حاجة عن الكتاب ولنكات التحميل


----------



## صقــــــــــر (23 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخي العزيز 

الروابط شغالة 

لقيت مكان الروابط


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اطلب من الاخوة الكرام والاساتذة تقرير عن موضوع اللباب او الدليك في السباكة


----------



## التكله (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود خليفه (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------

